# I want a pet tiger...



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Are they easy to house train??? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah they're a doddle

break a leg, boyo


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought they're already house trained when you buy them?!? :gasp:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

vukic said:


> are they easy to house train???
> 
> sent from my lt18i using tapatalk 2


*yolo!!!*


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been keeping tigers for 30 years. They all come house trained and can be trained to eat vegetables.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

RescueCat said:


> I've been keeping tigers for 30 years. They all come house trained and can be trained to eat vegetables.


I heard that in the tiger keeping magazine there was a whole article about tigers going vegeterian, i also heard that once they do the is a side affect that kicks in which is that the tigers turn green :whistling2::gasp:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I've got a Jaguar. It's beautiful! It lives in the Amazon Rain Forest, South America, and costs me £5 a month payable to the WWF. I suggest you aquire a tiger from them and keep it where it belongs.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

house trainings a walk in the park, its getting them to leave the slightly mauled carcass of the postman at the door thats the problem.

that, and clawing the furniture.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> house trainings a walk in the park, its getting them to leave the slightly mauled carcass of the postman at the door thats the problem.
> 
> that, and clawing the furniture.


Yeah the clawing is a b*tch... Today mine destroyed the bed, wardrobe curtains... The last time I let him sleep on my bed!!!

I feel you about the post man... Mines gone through 3 posties, a milkman and 6 traffic wardens... I mean parking enforcement officers... Lol. But I don't mind the last one.. Lol.

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

vukic said:


> and 6 traffic wardens... I mean parking enforcement officers... Lol. But I don't mind the last one.. Lol.


The lengths some people will go to in order to get out of paying a parking ticket! :lol2:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

vukic said:


> Yeah the clawing is a b*tch... Today mine destroyed the bed, wardrobe curtains... The last time I let him sleep on my bed!!!
> 
> I feel you about the post man... Mines gone through 3 posties, a milkman and 6 traffic wardens... I mean parking enforcement officers... Lol. But I don't mind the last one.. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Are you sure he wasn't laying on your bed to size you up to eat you?!?

Also, why haven't you had him de-fanged and clawed... Jeeze!


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

I've heard you need at least a 3'x2' viv for an adult female tiger. Height isn't important because they don't clime.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

ljb107 said:


> Are you sure he wasn't laying on your bed to size you up to eat you?!?
> 
> Also, why haven't you had him de-fanged and clawed... Jeeze!


De fanged and clawed?!?!  hell no didn't you read.... He keeps traffic wardens away... I park anywhere.. Take the tiger out and tie his lead to the tow hitch.. Then I go off to do my shopping.. Lol

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine Cost a fortune in supermarket bills.so i now wear it as a Cape 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeffers3 said:


> The lengths some people will go to in order to get out of paying a parking ticket! :lol2:


 Well he said to me "you can't leave that lyin there!" I says, "it's not a lyin, it's a tiger!"


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kiel said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Jeffers3
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!!!!!
so crap its awsome.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

tragic ..........but a knee slapper....all in one


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

One of my friends have a pair of white tigers for sale

They are 3 months old : victory:


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

I hear that tiger poo is good for preventing cats for 'using' your garden - that's got to be good!!


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

calibre said:


> Mine Cost a fortune in supermarket bills.so i now wear it as a Cape
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


lol sick but ultimately funny


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

I love threads like these, they always cheer me up :2thumb:


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Sylvi said:


> I've got a Jaguar. It's beautiful! It lives in the Amazon Rain Forest, South America, and costs me £5 a month payable to the WWF. I suggest you aquire a tiger from them and keep it where it belongs.


I kinda understand the sentiment, but at the same time I don't really get this argument: do you realize how little land there is left for tigers in the wild, and that scant few _left_ in the wild? I see more people standing around waiting on a Kings Cross platform sometime. 

I also appreciate these "adoption" programs, but I really question how much good it does in general. How well do you think those rhino "adoptions" have been doing the past month (if you've been reading the news, you'd know the answer is a more vulgar version of "poorly").

If I had £50k sitting around, you're damn right I'd be interested in a tiger. I don't feel ill will for the responsible keepers out there. I certainly don't think that the animal would be better off released into the wild, because the facts one has to face is that for this species there basically _is_ no wild for the animal to go to.

Anywho, to get back on topic of the thread: how much kitty litter am I doing to need to keep on hand for my seven white tiger cubs? I'm thinking two bags should be fine, no?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

OniExpress said:


> I kinda understand the sentiment, but at the same time I don't really get this argument: do you realize how little land there is left for tigers in the wild, and that scant few _left_ in the wild? I see more people standing around waiting on a Kings Cross platform sometime.
> 
> I also appreciate these "adoption" programs, but I really question how much good it does in general. How well do you think those rhino "adoptions" have been doing the past month (if you've been reading the news, you'd know the answer is a more vulgar version of "poorly").
> 
> ...


7?! :-o oh my... You will have a busy little household.. Lol.. Yeah two will be fine.. I'd just sieve it once a day and throw the poo at the neighbours... 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

